# Griffin Ridge WMA?



## hogman1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Anybody ever hunt there? I never hunted a WMA so i dont know how to go about doing it. Are they open year round? Are they both gun and archery?


----------



## bowboy1989 (Aug 28, 2011)

its as simple as goin to walmart and pickin up your 2011-2012 Hunting regulations and you will see the season dates and hunt dates of every wma in the state


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 28, 2011)

What he ^ said!


----------



## hogman1 (Aug 29, 2011)

I done that yesterday.....But what I fail to understand is when season comes in and I do decide to hunt it, am I supposed to let someone know Im in there? Is there a sign in box? Because I have no clue....Public land back home is just fair game to whoever. And it usually holds som giants! Im new to this WMA thing.


----------



## fishtail (Aug 29, 2011)

Lets go through the motions.
See page 59 on #704 Griffin Ridge.
You can archery hunt (either sex) on the dates of Sept. 10-Oct 5 and Oct 9-12, you must sign in at the kiosk one time each during these dates.
The next date is a quota primitive weapons hunt on Oct. 6-8 (if you ain't applied by Sept. 1, forget about the quota hunt, you can't attend). 
You next have a parent/child hunt on Nov. 4-6 that is a check in hunt. Bring a kid, you can't shoot.
Next is a quota firearms either sex hunt on Nov. 17-19 (if you ain't applied by Sept. 1, forget about the quota hunt, you can't attend). 
Next is a quota firearms either sex hunt on Dec. 8-10 (if you ain't applied by Sept. 1, forget about the quota hunt, you can't attend). 
What'd we miss?


----------



## fishtail (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh, if you want to try and aggravate the hogs during the small game dates with small game weapons, sign in during the 5 different appointed small game dates.


----------



## fishtail (Aug 29, 2011)

Or am I over simplifying it?


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 29, 2011)

fishtail said:


> Or am I over simplifying it?



It's a yankee askin the questions


----------



## hogman1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Yessir, I am a "yankee" ...a "yankee" not use to all theese stupid rules and regs yall got down here posted up just to shoot a 90 pound deer with 100 inches of horn on his head. If me bein from up north has anything to do with it then you sir have a problem. Aint that what this forum is for? archers helping archers? Excuse me for askin a few questions round here. Yankee.....huh....too funny.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't mind helpin' ya. Spent 4 mornings n 1 full day over there since it opened the 15th. Scoured all 3 main ridges n the 3 main swamps. Killed what I want and won't be back until next August. You can hunt hogs now with small game weapons (u need to use a bow, muzzleloader or 22 magnum). ONLY on the dates for small game. During deer hunt dates u must use legal deer firearms. No sign -in required for small game. Hog sign can be found anywhere there of various ages. There are a few groups there working some amazing acreage and their core areas can be very deep or very thick. However, I just left a hotspot right under some people's noses where they are wearing out some palmetto berries in an area less than an acre. If you can go out there soon, shoot me a pm and I'll tell u where and if the food source is depleted, they'll be bedding in one of two spots with the only water around AT ALL in that region of the WMA. I don't expect nothing in return. If that spot doesn't work ( I guarantee u will def. see very fresh sign- wind can be breezy tho, so work it) I'll give u another. A GPS will b gold. I enjoy helping people that appreciate it plus I can't hunt it all nor kill em all. I want everyone to experience the same adrenaline-rushed excitement I have when hunting. If that ever ends, hunting will end- so brothers, help a brother out. SOME of you needed help at first or did u forget?


----------



## huntingonthefly (Aug 29, 2011)

Also, hogman1 all Wma's are open for hog hunting during small game dates unless otherwise specified. Don't know of any offhand tho. If you see a a big game hog hunt date listed that is a bonus hunt on top of that. Those have passed for the year tho.


----------



## hogman1 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks, I appreciate the help with it. I will for sure get into contact with you as soon as I can. Should be able to send you out a PM this evening......(at work rite now) I will proble hit it saturday morning before I hit the dove field.


----------

